# A9 overheating?



## nda (May 29, 2017)

http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/first-sony-a9-overheating-issue-report/


----------



## Maximilian (May 29, 2017)

Can't be! It's a Sony and Sony is so innovative and technology leading. 
They would have forseen and avoided it like they did with 4K


----------



## Drum (May 29, 2017)

"If you Cant say something nice...." comes to mind at this point. I'm reading about one guy on another sitewho has just discovered it on his new toy.... These Sony adopters are very defensive aren't they???


----------



## LordofTackle (May 29, 2017)

Oh no!! Canon is ******* if it's next camera doesn't overheat as well  

Kidding aside, wasn't this already a problem with previous Sony mirrorless bodies?? Most prominently with 4K?
Pity that they didn't address this problem this time. I mean they HAVE TO notice problem like this during testing, don't they?

-Sebastian


----------



## xps (May 29, 2017)

The hint on this page to do not care about this message is really :.
I ruined an 7RII with overheating. And then it became expensive. And it took a looooooooong while until it got fixed. Really a looooooong time 

So, better switch off the A9 and let it chill down, when this message occurs


----------



## Maximilian (May 29, 2017)

xps said:


> ...
> And it took a looooooooong while until it got fixed. Really a looooooong time
> ...


Why doesn't that surprise me after all the HiFi and Walkman service issues I had with them in the 80ies and 90ies? 
Pitty they managed to draw down a surely much better Minolta service to their own company level.
: : :


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 29, 2017)

The problem is typically due to the in-body stabilization. Its very difficult to get good heat transfer. With all the issues in the past with Sony cameras and sensor overheating, I'd think that is a major item on their checklist of issues to solve before a new body is released. Canon has mentioned it as a big design issue for their cameras as well. They are more conservative, preferring to hold back on new tech until it is very reliable, and even then, issues pop up.


----------



## zim (May 29, 2017)

SR also seem to be quite keen on a larger body design :


----------



## IglooEater (May 29, 2017)

Oh my, now isn't that a surprise... :


----------



## xps (May 29, 2017)

Maybe our friends at Dpreview have discovered this problem and are waiting with their review until it has been solved, otherwise the 95% level will not be reachable for sony by now
;D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 31, 2017)

I've looked for others with the issue and found none. Until multiple documented cases occur, it can be a one off issue.


----------



## IglooEater (May 31, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I've looked for others with the issue and found none. Until multiple documented cases occur, it can be a one off issue.



This. Is true. One solitary example means practically nothing. I think the online community is very ready to believe it, however, based on the history of the A7's. Also, that the problem has shown up so very soon makes one wonder if it's not just the first of many to come.


----------



## IglooEater (May 31, 2017)

nda said:


> http://www.++++++++rumors.com/first-sony-a9-overheating-issue-report/



It's funny, this was so much to be expected that, if I had bought one, my pride would have certainly kept me from mentioning it in public...


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 1, 2017)

IglooEater said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I've looked for others with the issue and found none. Until multiple documented cases occur, it can be a one off issue.
> ...


Hi guys! 

If you read the article more carefully you wouldn't speak of "*one* solitary example".


[quote author=The article]
The *few who had this issue* all did report about the “indicator warning” turning on while in ZERO cases the camera did actually shut down because of overheating.[/quote] (_strikethrough is wrong, see below_)

There is not one but at least *a few* people reporting an “indicator warning” equal to the guy who initially reported that in the article. And SAR is also linking to a discussion in the dpreview forum.
So what do we have so far:

not a single a9 got damaged by overheating yet, but *at least one did shut down* (see "charlie278" in the forum)
several (a few) people reported an early and unexpected “indicator warning” while working in normal operation conditions

SAR comes to the conclusion that this indicator threshold might be too sensible and should be lifted to a higher and therefore less sensible level.

I come to the conclusion that Sony had a reason to put that threshold as low as it is - because of the danger of possible damage. 
Maybe Sony was really too cautious here, but then again I ask why?


----------



## Drum (Jun 1, 2017)

The Thread I'm following on another forum has a couple of people with an a9 they have both found the over heating issue but not had a shutdown because of it. They are having a banding issue with the electronic shutter.In other words they spent $4500 to take photos of lightbulbs- you have to laugh (But the sensor is so much better than any Canon....). I have seen NO pictures so far out of this camera that are better than any other system.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jun 1, 2017)

My ROKU overheats when I leave a show paused. I sometimes watch Sony movies through it.


----------



## Jopa (Jun 1, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I've looked for others with the issue and found none. Until multiple documented cases occur, it can be a one off issue.



Here you go https://www.dpreview.com/forums/post/59619176

I personally never had a problem with a Sony camera being overheated, but their flasgship flash units are plagued with overheating, which was extremely annoying.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 2, 2017)

Jopa said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I've looked for others with the issue and found none. Until multiple documented cases occur, it can be a one off issue.
> ...




I see that others are reporting it now, but at the time I checked and posted, it was the only confirmed report by a reliable source. 

Still, 15 or 20 minutes is better than the 3 minutes their earlier cameras managed. 

I continue to be amazed when the same issue strikes a manufacturer time after time. I can understand some new flaw that had never happened before, but overheating seems to be a Sony Trademark. This is even worse than the Canon lens cap photos ;D 

Continuing to have issues like this justify the critics, and those who aid out big dollars based on a specification sheet are rightfully angry.


----------



## nda (Jun 2, 2017)

*update*

http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/good-signs-a9-overheating-issue-seems-affect-small-bunch-cameras-probably-faulty-units/


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jun 2, 2017)

Drum said:


> .In other words they spent $4500 to take photos of lightbulbs



Happy days - reminds me of my time with the Nikon D200!

Mind you - a camera with a built-in hand warmer would be useful in the Winter, as gloves do make it difficult to operate all the little buttons...
_
Sony pushing the creativity envelope yet again!_


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jun 2, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Continuing to have issues like this justify the critics



It _does_ make it hard to understand the unconditional enthusiasm the zealots have for the technology.



> and those who paid out big dollars based on a specification sheet are rightfully angry



Not sure I can find a lot of sympathy for them.

Some of us have been pointing out for years that a camera _is not_ simply the physical manifestation of a spec sheet; and that to base decisions purely on what the specs say (whether when buying***; or - more commonly - in order to beat up on a camera without actually having used it), invariably results in self-inflicted injury.







*** Yep - been there. Back in the day I _pre_-ordered a Nikon D200 before release, purely on the basis of the spec sheet.


----------

